# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  ülkücü şehitlerimiz yusuf imamoğlunun şehadetinin 42. Yılı

## ceyda

*Yusuf İMAMOĞLU*

Bulgaristan göçmeni bir ailenin çocuğuydu. Ailece Bursa'nın İnegöl kazasında oturuyor, İstanbul Edebiyat Fakültesi Coğrafya bölümü son sınıfta okuyordu. 

*Fakülteye sokulmayan Ülkücü Yüksek Öğretmen Okulu öğrencilerinin karnelerini imzalatmak üzere okuluna gittiğinde, Vural Yıldırımoğlu, Yusuf Kayabaşı, Ali Menekşe, Feridun Şakar ve Vahram Apik isimli komünist anarşistlerin öncülüğünü yaptığı silahlı grubun yaylım ateşine maruz kalarak ağır yaralandı.* 

Okulun dışında gruplar halinde toplanan komünist militanlar, ambulansı içeri sokmadıkları için hastaneye zamanında götürülemeyerek kan kaybından şehit düştü. *(8 Haziran 1970)*

*Cenazesi, Bursa Emirsultan Mezarlığına defnedildi.* 

*Şehit olduğu zaman cebinden 35 kuruş para çıkmış ve otopsi sırasında da üç gündür hiç bir şey yememiş olduğu tesbit edilmişti.


  

Yusuf İmamoğlu'nun öldürülmesi o dönem ülkücü kamuoyunda büyük bir tepkiye sebep olmuştur. Ülkücü basın yayın organları bu ölümün sorumlusu olarak üniversiteleri komünist şiddete teslim eden üniversite yönetimlerini ve hükümeti göstermişlerdir.


*

----------

